# Why DID you buy a Maltese?



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

Why did you buy a Maltese? Childhood memories? The Look of the breed? Please share, even if it seems superficial. Please no one bash anyone's reason for getting a maltese.


I bought a maltese because I saw one in a book and it looked EXACTLY like a mini version of my shih-poo! I had to have one. I have always wanted a small dog I can take everywhere, a dog that would be my "child replacement" for the time being (Im only 20), and definitley a girl dog I could dress up and cuddle and play with!

I could never bring Cisco on trips with me, he was too big for the passenger part of the plane. He would have had to be put in the belly and that I just could not do to him. Cisco is like my little buddy and I love him so much. My mom "stole" him from me when I moved in with my boyfriend! She loves him so much and she is a much calmer person (he is high strung).


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I will try to be brief... :lol: :lol: 

Several months back my FAVORITE cat Sandi...( h34r: shhh-don't tell the other three)...passed away from feline Leukemia. I was devastated.







My heart was broken. It came on fast and quick...and she went downhill so rapidly. I had to make the decision to put her to sleep. It had gotten so bad that the vet said one morning we just might wake up to her gone. I couldn't stand the thought of that with the kids, so although he said she was really not in pain...it was just a matter of days-weeks...I decided to just say goodbye.

For weeks and weeks after that I would just sit and cry. I was a mess. She had a special place in my heart and always will. She was my lap cat... and if I sat...she sat on my. If I paid bills...she walked across the top and laid down...she slept with me...laid outside the shower with me...a real momma's girl. Well, I tried to make my other three sit in my lap to ease my pain, but they had never gotten to b/c Sandi was always there...LOL...they were not having it!

My husband had been wanting a house dog for a long time, but our house is small and we have three cats and two children in it...LOL. He was raised with pugs and my grandparents also had them-but I am so allergic to them. I am miserable just in the same room.
So I started researching dogs that were better for allergy sufferers. I knew poodles were, but I am not a huge poodle fan. I knew I wanted something small-inside only-and a lap sitter. I knew I wanted a breed that was good with kids...loving and loyal. I originally started looking at the long list on the site I found, and most had no hair! Yuck!!! I originally passed over the Maltese b/c of the long hair...I knew I did not want to take care of that. I finally had settled on a malti-poo. I searched high and low for one. One night I came across a web-site that had the parents of the malti-poo pictured. The maltese parent had a puppy cut. It was like a light-bulb went on! Duh-Traci...you can cut that long white hair!!
So, I continued to research...visited MO...learning about the breed...many other websites with info-and finally decided that was exactly what I wanted. 

Many phone calls and websearches later...I found a wonderful breeder who would have a puppy ready around the same time we were leaving my parents after our vacation. She was a few hours from their house. We emailed pictures back and forth and asked each other hundreds of questions. I finally sent her a deposit on my little fluff-butt and the rest is history....he he.

Whew!!! Told you I would be brief.... :lol: :lol:


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Well, my husband and I wanted a small dog and from all that we found from doing research, a Maltese was the perfect choice for us.  . They are affectionate, easy to train, cute, playful, get along with cats







, friendly, don't shed... just the perfect little puppy







.


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Aug 20 2004, 07:48 PM
> *Duh-Traci...you can cut that long white hair!!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7276*


[/QUOTE]


LOL! OMYGAW! That is a great story! I understand what you say about the lap cat! Mariah (pictured in my avatar) is just like that! she loves to lay in my lap and stretch or sit on whatever Im working on... and now Brit comes along! Two butts on my lap! (actually one in my lap and one on my shoulder, Brit loves acting like a ferrett!)

Its a wonderful thing that you got that back! Im so happy for you!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

"Okay, here is the superficial part: I have always wanted a small white dog. I think they look so regal and it is so lavish to have a white lap dog. '


I totally agree!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I knew I wanted a small lap dog. I first decided on a Yorkie. I've always thought they looked so cute! One day I was talking to an ex-groomer/puppy sitter and she suggested a Maltese. I had never even seen one before!







So, I started researching Maltese and fell in love! It turned out that they were the exact breed I wanted- didn't shed, were small, they are friendly and everything else!


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2004)

Lacey is my child. Both of my children are now adults and off on their own. I was lonely, after being a mom for 20 years, it was hard not to have someone to give all that love and attention to. So I now have another child I can love and give hugh amounts of attention to. Plus this child doesn't talk back, stay out past curfew, not do homework, stay up way to late,...

Jami


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

I grew up w/my grandparents toy poodle & adored him to pieces; so I thought for sure I will get one too one day! Finally (I do mean it! I waited almost my whole life~20 yrs.) the time was right so I started looking for breeders and researching. I also wanted a yorkie very much too! When I saw what yorkies were going for ($1000. and up in and around my area) it was much more than I wanted to pay. So I decided toy poodle. I really do like toy poodles but (heres my superficial reason#1 they're a little too big/tall than I wanted; I wanted smaller but not a teacup. I ended going to the breeders house w/ my friend who was getting a poodle and even though I fell in love w/ them at the house I knew it was because they were cute puppies. Something inside me knew it wasn't the breed meant for me. I did more research on toy dogs good for people w/allergies (i'm still allergic even though they don't shed; its proteins in the saliva  ) the maltese kept coming up and the more I read about them and saw pictures, I fell in love! I knew this was the breed for me!! Everything about them, their size, the black eyes & nose against the white, the happy look they have when they have their tongue hanging out, their characteristics, and superficial reason #2, I can dress them up!! Even though I thought I couldn't and wouldn't spend the money on a yorkie, I would for a maltese!! I have this lg. figurine i've had since I was little of a white dog that I always loved and can't part w/... its a maltese; maybe it was a sign all this time!! 

(Sorry for some of the senseless rambling! :lol: I'm a bad at "keepng it short"! )


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppy*luv_@Aug 21 2004, 11:12 PM
> *I did more research on toy dogs good for people w/allergies (i'm still allergic even though they don't shed;  its proteins in the saliva  ) the maltese kept coming up and the more I read about them and saw pictures, I fell in love! <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=7349*


[/QUOTE]


I am allergic to other dogs too...also to the saliva..but also the dander. But Brinkley doesn't bother me at all...saliva either. Wonder why that is?

Are you saying your malt still bothers your allergies? The saliva does still?
I am SO glad that Brinkley doesn't with me b/c my other dogs outside can make me SO miserable. Especially around bathtime. ugh!


----------



## LoveMaltese6820 (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm allergic to our Golden Retreiver's saliva. I hate to wash my face everytime he kisses me.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

I have wanted a Maltese since I was in high school. One of my close friends had one and back then they were quite rare, at least where I grew up. I hadn't never seen a more beautiful animal. Now my parents weren't going to get me one, neither cared for animals in the house at all. 

My husband had Dachshunds when he was younger and after our kids were born we thought they should experience a family pet, our first dog was a boarder collie... after we lost her I really didn't want another dog as her loss was hard on the family. After a few years the kids and my husband kept bugging me to have a dog and I said since I will be the one to care for it I get to choose what I want and told them I wanted a Maltese. My husband thought it would be to "foo-foo" but once he saw the puppies it was love at first site. 

I can't imagine having another breed and I know for sure we will be getting more Maltese at some time     . Now my husband talks about after the kids move on we can get our RV, a few more puppies and live happy every after























Judi


----------



## Joeybz (Dec 10, 2003)

I had a beautiful, wonderful Sheltie for over 10 years. A couple of years ago we found out my stepmother had cancer. She died within 6 months. During that time my Sheltie was also dying. I never thought I wanted another dog, but since they died about the same time I was grieving for both. One moment it was for a parent, and the next for my dog. My children were grown and gone, and suddenly the house was just too quiet for me. When my husband was out of town I hated it. I did seriously think of another Sheltie as they are wonderful too, but I was tired of vacumning the hair all the time. They shed like crazy. To help with the grief my husband finally said yes but we decided we wanted a smaller dog. Our Sheltie was a large one at 55 pounds with 20 pound parents. We were looking at Bichons, but when my husband says now.. he means it. We found a Maltese and knew they were like Bichons but smaller. One look at Jasmine and seeing her mom we knew we wanted her. She was such a happy puppy and we always checking everything out.... that included our shoe laces. She is our little love and is about 20 months now.

The breeder did think she would be about 4 1/2 to 5 pounds like her mom, but she has topped at 3.4 pounds and we love every bit of her little body! We loved her so much we ended up finding another Maltese. Chester was a big as she is at 12 weeks. He is a real beauty, and we are having fun with all the love in our house. Three months ago we added a kitten. He is now about seven months old and they all love one another so much. Chester is about 6 1/2 pounds.

Joanne
Jasmine, Chester, and Kitty Buddy!


----------



## puppy*luv (Apr 8, 2004)

tlunn~ I don't get my baby until this wednesday! But I reacted to my friends toy poodles. he was puppy biting me and my skin got read and itchy and also my nose and eyes bothered me slightly.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I knew I wanted a little dog because I'm actually pretty scared of big dogs and we live in an apartment so a little dog fits best. I researched forever trying to decide on a breed. I also did tons of those little online tests that determine which breeds would fit best and for the most part Maltese kept coming up. I had already decided against poodles, bichons and chihuahuas because I don't like they way they look (superficial :lol: ) and I was pretty much down to shih tzus, yorkies and maltese. When I found out that there were local breeders of Maltese that kinda made my mind up because I wouldn't have to travel very far for one and they had some available, so viola, I got myself a Maltese. I love him to pieces and I just think they are the best breed.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

i actually was originally interested in a yorkie and than i started reading about malteses and when i went to go look i fell in love with Maxi's adorable face
If i lived in a big house i would have a million of them


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

For as long as I can remember I have wanted a Maltese, but I never thought I would actually get one. I think I first saw one in an old movie (Cleopatra type?). Last February I moved into my first apartment and quickly decided I wanted to get a puppy. I went into research overdrive and spent most of my free time on the internet trying to decide what type of puppy. I probably did a couple of months of research in a month. I became a little obsessed with getting as much information as possible and finding the right breeder. I decided that if I was going to get a puppy I wanted a Maltese. 

At the I thought I was still allergic to dogs (last tested 7 years ago). I went to the doctor, got retest, and found out that I was no longer allergic to dogs. 

I lucked out and found a good breeder a little over an hour away.


----------



## ilove_d&m (Apr 7, 2004)

When I started looking for a dog. I knew I wanted a small dog b/c when I was growing up we had little dogs and one of them look alot like a Maltese except honey like color(never new what mix breed they were) . some how I found a picture of a maltepoo on the internet and read about the Maltese and fell in love with the puppy picture I saw. then I read what the Maltese was all about and I new I would be a perfect candidate for one or two.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Well after my last dog who we had some very seriouse behavior issuse and he ended up hurting a kid i researched every dog breed under 60lbs i could put bows in its hair lol i ended up with the keeshond, maltese, pomaranian, chinese crested, toy poodle and yorkie. So i looked a lot into those breeds and ended up just being down to the maltese and chinese crested, i still kinda do want a chinese crested but everyone thought a hairless dog was really ugly which i dont totaly dissagree but i do think they are cool, but yeah i didnt want everyone making fun of my hairless dog so i researched more on the maltese and i thought they had everything i wanted although i still and a little but unsure about keeping the white hair looking clean enough but oh well chinese cresteds get acne which i really didnt want to deal with


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## malteselover (Sep 11, 2004)

Back in the '70's (after seeing the age poll, alot of you weren't even born yet!!) I had a girlfriend that had a Maltese and I loved that little thing. At the time I was single and did not want or need to have a dog. After I got married and we decided we wanted to get a dog, of course, a Maltese was the only breed for us. For 20 years now we have not been without one and usually more than 2!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I NEVER knew I was a dog person. I mean, you think you know, but you DON'T. I never even wanted to touch 'em! Anyway, my cousin once had a mix yorkie/maltese. That's when I found out about them. I didn't like the long hair b/c they look mean...at least in the pictures I saw. But I LOVE the puppy cut! Every single perk you all have mentioned are exactly why I fell in love with them too! 

One day my bf and I were talking about possibly having a dog. We all know they're known to be loyal, right? Well over the past few yrs. ppl who I THOUGHT were my best friends had shown me who they really were, which are NOT true friends. So I dropped them before they can cause me more drama! After that, I didnt "care" much for people in general. I believe loyalty, honesty, chivalry...all that is just DEAD. For awhile I was down and at times I was DOWN! I happen to be at a really down moment around Valentine's and my bf was sad for me and so for Valentine, he got me BUTTERCLOUD, my first dog/maltese. 

I guess they just fill a void in me that some people, obviously, can't! Now, let me tell you why I have no regrets. I love how I just get oodles and oodles of kisses! I love how he wants to snuggle w/me when we're sleeping. I love when he puts his head on my neck. I love how I can hold him like a baby while he sleeps on my lap...even though he's sorta too big for my lap but that makes it more precious to me. I love how he's looks at me as he's falling asleep to make sure I'm still there. Just watching them sleep, I feel content (am I psycho?). A couple of times we were sleeping nose to nose! You CAN'T tell me that's not cute! We love all of these qualites sooo much, we got NORIKO, for my bf's bday!

Oh and btw, I love playing with all kinds of dogs! My friends have an english bulldog. Even though it's sorta ugly, it was sooo cute. When you rub her tummy, she snores!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

OH MY GOSH! SORRY SOOOO LONG! I tried to make it short!


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)




----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

LOLZ Mee! I don't think they could give good tummy rubs, their paws are too hard and not flexible!

Buttercloud, I know what you mean! I do love my Brit Brit more than most humans, she is loyal and gives unconditional love. She is there for me when I need her not just when she needs something.

I don't think you are psycho at all LOLZ! The best is sleeping nose to nose, or when they creep under you to snuggly closer. Ive never had a more affectionate pet in my life! She is always running up to me wanting to be held and hugged and kissed and I love it! Its like having a forever baby that doesn't cry or throw stuff!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

mee, i think i can answer your question:

when sprite is tired and ellie wants to wake her up, she puts her nose into sprites ears and sorta rubs her ears. and then sprite gets more sleepy!!! gruffi does the same thing, and he'll do it to her neck and even to her tummy---but he has a big nose and he's not really good at controlling his strength will bother sprite and she'll jump up and bite his face!! ellie will sniff into gruffis ears sometimes...and he seems to like it.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

MEE! haha you weirdo! HAHA jk, good question! That's one thing they lack, isnt it? Giving each other belly rubs. That means they have to love us more or they get no tummy rub! LOL

Anyway, now I have my babies, I can't live without them. But before that, I didn't want them because they pass away quicker than we do. My cousin told me not to get that attached but, that's just not easy! I don't really know any PERSON who's past away! Like, I really only knew one, which is my grandma and I only met her once because she lives in another country. Oh my, just thinking about my babies not in my life is making me sad. I suck.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 17 2004, 01:13 PM
> *mee, i think i can answer your question:
> 
> when sprite is tired and ellie wants to wake her up, she puts her nose into sprites ears and sorta rubs her ears.  and then sprite gets more sleepy!!!  gruffi does the same thing, and he'll do it to her neck and even to her tummy---but he has a big nose and he's not really good at controlling his strength will bother sprite and she'll jump up and bite his face!!  ellie will sniff into gruffis ears sometimes...and he seems to like it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9461*


[/QUOTE]

awwwwwww thats sooo cute!!!!!!
i wish i had 3-4 maltese too!! i cant afford it !!!!!!!!
but ur babies seem so cute together
thank you for your answer, seems like they do have a way to rub each other 
ur gruffi is very handsome, do uhave any more pics of him??


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

if you go to the dogster link, you'll see sprites "family" section and i have more pics of him there. he is the sweetest and cutest big dog ever. he wants kisses and hugs all the time!! and he cries if he doesnt get his way. he sounds like Chewbaca from star wars. :lol:


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 20 2004, 09:22 AM
> *if you go to the dogster link, you'll see sprites "family" section and i have more pics of him there.  he is the sweetest and cutest big dog ever.  he wants kisses and hugs all the time!!  and he cries if he doesnt get his way.  he sounds like Chewbaca from star wars.   :lol:
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=9570*


[/QUOTE]

doctorcathy!
ur babies are soo gorgeous!









i go to paseo mall often ,its about 5 minutes drive from my place


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

does paseo mall allow dogs? i'm going to Century City in a couple of weeks with the dog trainer. i'll post when i go. you'll see all three--- and it will be good practice for the dogs to see other dogs.


----------



## twinglemom (Jul 14, 2004)

I have Angel because I loved everything I had read about the maltese disposition. My first choice was a schnauzer. I've always had one in life until my kids were born. My husband absolutely hates schnauzers. He agreed to either a yorkie or a maltese. The yorkie personality was supposed to be a lot like the schnauzer, more a watch dog, yappier (the reason my husband hates schnauzers), terrier traits. Looks wise both breeds are adorable but disposition wise the maltese is a definite winner. She loves everyone. She is the first dog I have ever owned that anyone can walk into my house and I don't have to worry. Even when someone comes to work on something like the sink or the toilet, she never has to be put away. She is a total lap dog that follows me everywhere and has never bit anyone. I still love schnauzers and someday will again have one but he/she will be a companion to my maltese, not a replacement, because I don't think I will ever be without a maltese.


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

growing up we had a schnauzer "Frisbee" we all  loved him especially my mom but he was mean sometimes to people, not like Maxi who loves everyone...Frisbee would go after the mailman , our cleaning lady he was very protective of my mother , he use to eat her boots and my dads pen's i remember lol he was a cute dog


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

Thirty years ago, just before my wife and I got married, we decided we wanted a dog. I had Collies when I was growing up, my wife had Pomeranians. She wanted a small dog so I said OK and went to the local animal shelter where I saw this cute white face in the front of the cage doing everything he could to get my attention. I had to stop and say hi to him. His name was "Boo", he was 2 years old and bound and determined for me to take him home. He tried to lick me through the cage and if I walked away he would start barking and howling. Well $7 later (yes $7 in those days) and some paper work I was walking out the door with Boo. What a character. That's when I learned Maltese weren't yippy snippy little dogs. The rest is history, we've owned 6 Maltese over the last 30 years, 3 pure breds, 2 rescues and one from a "back yard breader". We love/loved everyone of them as family members and have never really considered another breed.

Have a good day
Don


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Sep 22 2004, 08:53 AM
> *does paseo mall allow dogs?  i'm going to Century City in a couple of weeks with the dog trainer.  i'll post when i go.  you'll see all three--- and it will be good practice for the dogs to see other dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

i think paseo allows dogs , i think ive seen some around...sounds like fun going to century city ! please let me know when u go~


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

$7?! thats crazy. how much is that equal to now? was $7 a lot back then? its so weird how when i was a kid $100 seemed like SOOO much, and then now...you can go through 100 so fast. especially when you're at a petstore.









i'll definitely write when i'll be going to the mall. it'd be great to see another maltese.


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Maltesedad-I LOVED your story. And you adopted him from an animal shelter! Many props to you!


----------



## MalteseDad (Sep 29, 2003)

"And you adopted him from an animal shelter! Many props to you"

Thanks. Yes, hard to believe in those days it was a grand total of $7 for a great little dog. He was a very healthy active little boy that lived a long time also.

Have a good one


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

Yeah, 7 dollars is hard to believe. Maybe they didn't give them shots and meds back then though. I don't know. I think there's some shelter that ask for up to $150 for an adoption fee!


----------



## MyBushi (Nov 24, 2004)

Where I use to live did not allow dogs.








I needed a Dog that was small enough to Hide in a Carrier that looks like a Purse. That's Where the Louie came in. Everyone thought it was a Reg. Duffle Bag.








I started looking into the Toy Breed Maltese/Yorkie 









Having no Kids I wanted a Dog I can Baby.


















And That's How Bushi Came into my Life


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

My husband and I are "empty nesters" 2 grown children. We had a cocker spaniel while the kids were young & he passed away. So it had been about 5 yrs since we had a pet.We happened to see that little white doggy in the window and I had to have him







It makes our life alittle more exciting while waiting on granchildren someday...........?????


----------



## Gizmosmom (Oct 21, 2004)

I had a maltese before and he was just the right size for the townhouse I'm in now. I was originally looking at Yorkies because I wanted a different dog to one's I had previously, but when I met Gizmo he chose me and I had no choice (that's my story and I'm sticking to it). I've never looked back. I was also looking for company as my husband works a lot and I would get lonely being home alone. Now I love being able to monopolise my time with my little furbaby especially because when his dad gets home I no longer exist!!!!


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

My daughter who is 9 was begging for a pet since she was 4 years old. We got goldfish - they died, she cried. We got a cat - and didn't realize he would shed like he does (hubby won't tolerate animal hair), so cat is still with us living in our attached garage (He's not even 1 but I don't have the heart to put him outside, although sometimes I think he would prefer to be out there!). So I begged my husband because I thought every child should have a pet. My husband agreed to another outside dog and I said No, because around here winters are very cold and the kids would not be able to spend time with it.

I searched every non-shedding, hypoallergenic dog there was. I was torn between Bichon, yorkie, and maltese. Bichon was alittle big for me, yorkie - too terrior like. I read more about the maltese since I had never heard of it before and seemed like it was perfect for us. And She is! I couldn't ask for a sweeter, non-shedding, cutie pie!!


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

I had originally been looking for a Maltipoo before I got Deni. The reason for a poo mix was because of our oldest Pekapoo, Bogey, and the newest addition at the time, Ally a tiny Pekapoo. These were the most lovable, people-like dogs we've had during our marriage. We've had a couple of Poms (1 stolen and 1 passed away Aug 04), our Corky (Chihuahua) and tried the big dog thing in our early years which didn't work out well because we didn't have the time to devote to Beau (Golden Ret). 

Anyway, while looking for a Maltipoo I was researching Toy Poodles and Maltese for over a couple of months. I would view pages with Maltipoos which showed the parents and the more I looked at the Maltese the more I changed my mind. One day while we were at Three Dog Bakery in Albuquerque I saw a little 5 month old Maltese girl with a long puppy coat and a topknot with a bow. I think it was then that I subconciously made the decision to get a purebred Maltese instead. I kept looking for Maltipoos and even was on a waiting list with one breeder, but at the same time I was looking at Maltese breeders. One day I was notified about a litter of Malts about an hour and a half away and decided to contact the breeder and take a look. The setup was nice and clean, the dogs lived in the house with the family and were well taken care of. Then there was Deni, the runt of the litter, and cute as a button and smelling so sweet (all our dogs were runts). I was done. Deni came home with me later in the week. I've never looked back and even consider the grooming (I'm going to try her hair long) kind of relaxation for both Deni and myself. Deni is a joy and has been a source of comic relief in the house with her micro-bark and her attempts to talk to us!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i'm a sucker for a small cute dog. i was originally hellbent on getting a shih tzu but when i tried to rescue one, this rescue (or rather, "collector") told me that (over the phone, even!) i sounded "young, like (i) was going to have a lot of babies yet in life and should maybe look at a cocker spaniel or a more 'sturdy' dog". um no. i told her "i'm 29, not 9. i might be in college, yes, but this is a good adjustment time, no? i'm not gone for more than 4hrs at a time, so i have plenty of time to train, etc...." and she said "i will recommend a cocker or a lab for you" and this is AFTER she hears that i lived in a timy 1br apt. what a moron. i saw her a couple years later (with the buttercup in tow!) and she said "oh what a CUTE puppy! she is DEFINITELY spoiled, isnt she?" and that's when i laid into her about how i ended up "perpetuating the cycle" because she wouldnt let me rescue one. 

anyway. i found the buttercup's breeder online. probably puppydogweb.com or something. looking back, it's probably NOT the route i would go when i get a second, but i truly feel i got the dog that was meant for me. i wanted a shih tzu, a peke, a westie, or a long hair chi (on the bigger side), and to no avail. i looked at a coton de tulear breeder, she recommended me to a havanese breeder, but both only had boy dogs available. my only experience had been with girl dogs, and like someone said early on in this thread... i was NOT a dog person growing up. now, i cant imagine my life without one. the buttercup is my heart and soul. and she knows it.









ann marie and the "i am SO NOT the wind beneath your wings, missy...." buttercup


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TheButtercup_@May 3 2005, 05:57 PM
> *i'm a sucker for a small cute dog.  i was originally hellbent on getting a shih tzu but when i tried to rescue one, this rescue (or rather, "collector") told me that (over the phone, even!) i sounded "young, like (i) was going to have a lot of babies yet in life and should maybe look at a cocker spaniel or a more 'sturdy' dog".  um no.  i told her "i'm 29, not 9.  i might be in college, yes, but this is a good adjustment time, no? i'm not gone for more than 4hrs at a time, so i have plenty of time to train, etc...." and she said "i will recommend a cocker or a lab for you" and this is AFTER she hears that i lived in a timy 1br apt.  what a moron.  i saw her a couple years later (with the buttercup in tow!) and she said "oh what a CUTE puppy!  she is DEFINITELY spoiled, isnt she?" and that's when i laid into her about how i ended up "perpetuating the cycle" because she wouldnt let me rescue one.
> 
> anyway.  i found the buttercup's breeder online.  probably puppydogweb.com or something.  looking back, it's probably NOT the route i would go when i get a second, but i truly feel i got the dog that was meant for me.  i wanted a shih tzu, a peke, a westie, or a long hair chi (on the bigger side), and to no avail.  i looked at a coton de tulear breeder, she recommended me to a havanese breeder, but both only had boy dogs available.  my only experience had been with girl dogs, and like someone said early on in this thread... i was NOT a dog person growing up.  now, i cant imagine my life without one.  the buttercup is my heart and soul.  and she knows it.
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Everytime I see you name or hear you refer to her as "the buttercup" I think of "the donald". cracks me up everytime.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Several years ago before my husband and I were married we went to a store in the mall. The girl who was the cashier had a beautiful tiny white puppy that she had just bought. She told me it was a "toy Maltese". I always remembered that little face. 

My husband always balked at having a very small dog. He grew up with big dogs. I was recovering from a severely broken ankle and with all the time I had on my hands decided I really wanted a small dog. I was between a Yorkie and a Maltese, but after some light research (just comparing their personalities) decided on a Maltese. My husband agreed and that as they say is history or rather pupstory


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

A co-worker brought her new Maltese puppy into work, and I fell in love with him. I HAD to have one. Spoke with hubby, who didn't need much arm twisting. We then did lots of research and reading about Malts, and knew immediately it was the breed for us.







The fact that they can be pottied indoors and we live outside Seattle didn't hurt! :lol: Now that we have Beastie, we can't imagine NOT having him. This was a remarriage for both of us, and while I've got grown skin kids, we never had any children together (we've only been married a little over a year and we're middle aged). Beastie really makes us a family, rather than a couple, and it feels wonderful!


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

My son and I lived on a farm for 7 years and had a Australian Shepard named Judge. He was the ruler for miles around and was a very protective dog. When we moved to town we had to find a home for him because they have lease laws and I knew he wouldn't go for being chained and not having room to roam.







We still get to see him from time to time and we still







him as our own and it won't be too much longer before he will pass.

For the past 3 years we have tried to get my husband to let us have a dog. He didn't like the idea because we worked and like me he didn't want to chain one because we think it is cruel to do this. We found out about these Little puppies a woman was selling and I did a lot of research on the Shih Tzu thinking that Baby Gizmo was one. But when we finally got him the vet told me he was a Maltese. He is mixed with the two. We love him no matter what.

When I found out that both the breeds had a good temperment then I knew this was the dog for us. I do not like little aggressive dogs.







As I call them an ankle biters. I know this from experience with a Chiuahah. 

Baby Gizmo is our baby







and gets his way all the time. He is the Judge of our home!


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

My yorkie CeCe who I had for 14 1/2 yrs. passed away. I was so attached to her, she was my little baby. It was unbearable.







All I did was think about her and cried alot. A few months later I thought about getting another yorkie. I then changed my mind about a yorkie because I could never replace CeCe with another yorkie. I would compare the yorkie to CeCe. That would make me sad. So I decided on a Maltese because they r kinda like a white yorkie. I made the best decision. I got Peechie (Maltese). She has helped me with the pain of losing CeCe. Believe it or not I feel CeCe is in Peechie. That act kind of alike and some of the same things. I just love Peechie so much. She was a great decision. But C
CeCe will always be missed.
Peechie's Mom - Karen


----------

